# bodybuilding, a sport?



## aztecwolf (Mar 28, 2004)

Do you consider bodybuilding a sport?


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 28, 2004)

i personally do not consider it a sport.


----------



## Budz08 (Mar 28, 2004)

i consider it a sport if it is taking seriously with discipline and an extreme amount of effort


----------



## kvyd (Mar 28, 2004)

I would say no its more of a lifestyle.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2004)

If you compete, yes, no doubt. 

You prepare and enter one show and then come back here and tell me if it's a sport.

If you "lift weights" and follow a "bodybuilding lifestyle", then no that is not a sport. To be a sport there has to be some sort of competition.


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 28, 2004)

i don't know i consider with something along the lines of bowling or golf, activities yes, competitive arenas yes, sport, no


----------



## gr81 (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> If you compete, yes, no doubt.
> 
> You prepare and enter one show and then come back here and tell me if it's a sport.
> ...




I say its a sport even if you don't compete in a sanctioned event. There is still the internal competition, which is what BB is anyways, right. If I play a game fof basketball, but I ma not in a league or anything and I am just playin around on the street, is it not atill a sport? The competition is still there.


----------



## Ironj18 (Mar 28, 2004)

*Bodybuilding a sport*

Bodybuilding is about as hardcore as it gets. If its done right 24 hours of the day are planned with nutrition and workouts. Its a lifestyle and a sport.  If they call cheerleading a sport(which i am in NO WAY complaining about, ill call it whatever if they are on the field) bodybuilding is def. a sport.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 28, 2004)

i don't really consider anything that is 'judged' a sport.  A sport has to be objective, ie put the ball into the basket more times than the other guys.


----------



## Budz08 (Mar 28, 2004)

so gymnastics is not considered a sport to you? and basically most of the olympic sports?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> i don't know i consider with something along the lines of bowling or golf, activities yes, competitive arenas yes, sport, no



not sure how you can compare bodybuilding to bowling?

anyone that does not consider bodybuilding competition a sport has never competed, it's that simple.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> i don't really consider anything that is 'judged' a sport.  A sport has to be objective, ie put the ball into the basket more times than the other guys.



wow, you just eliminated MANY Olympic events!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 28, 2004)

Olympic lifting is a sport, track and field, hockey, basketball, judo, wrestling?

but bodybuilding is too objective (and IMO, gymnastics, ice skating, dancing[they are kind of awarded points for technique]), ask any bodybuilder who actually competes and he will tell you different judges look for different things.


----------



## Flex (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I say its a sport even if you don't compete in a sanctioned event. There is still the internal competition, which is what BB is anyways, right. If I play a game fof basketball, but I ma not in a league or anything and I am just playin around on the street, is it not atill a sport? The competition is still there.



EXACLTY.

how can BB  not be a sport? 

You physically exert yourself with goals in mind. If i go running on the street, just cuz its not a race, is taht not a sport?

If i'm just kicking a soccer ball against the wall by myself, is that not a sport?

I'm sick of getting into this arguement, its been done OVER and OVER again. 

yes, its a freakin sport. and name ANYTHING that takes more discipline and determination that BB........you can't.


----------



## seabee (Mar 28, 2004)

I wrestled in high school.  Bodybuilding is so much like it...technique, strength, cardio, diet, cutting...The guy you wrestle is very much like a loaded barbell.  Like it or not, you are in a sense, competing with guys around you for intensity too.  When its good, you leave the gym feeling like you won a match.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 28, 2004)

It is a sport. Sports dont have to be competive to be sports. You can play basketball by yourself in the front yard and it not be competitive and it is still a sport.  It just isnt a COMPETETIVE sport.  A sport can be lots of things..... even if u dont compete, you can compete against yourself.


----------



## OmarJackson (Mar 28, 2004)

there are 3 categories of sports:

1. Completing an objective where you have control both over your own actions and the successes of failures of your opponent. i.e. tennis, boxing, football, baseball. basically head-to-head sports. 

2. Sports where achievements are measured qualitativly, where you have no control over the performance of your opponent. i.e. track events, powerlifting, golf, bowling, etc. 

3. Sports where achievements are measured quantitavly, where the actions (or appearance) of the competitors are judged subjectivly by non-competitors. i.e. bodybuilding, figure skating, slam-dunk contests.

It all comes down to which of the above your consider a sport. Myself, i only believe the 1st one constitutes True Sport. Not to say, the others don't take just as much, if not more, dedication, competetivness and skill.


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> EXACLTY.
> 
> name ANYTHING that takes more discipline and determination that BB........you can't.


abstinence


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> not sure how you can compare bodybuilding to bowling?
> 
> anyone that does not consider bodybuilding competition a sport has never competed, it's that simple.




i'm sure many bowlers follow the bulking routine, albiet year round and on beer and nachos


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> abstinence



nope.

try strict contest dieting for 3-4 months and then get back to me, until then you're talking out of your arse!


----------



## mousie (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> abstinence



Now that's funny!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> nope.
> 
> try strict contest dieting for 3-4 months and then get back to me, until then you're talking out of your arse!



So you're definition of a sport is that it's difficult and takes alot of discipline? 

Sorry but there are MANY things in life that are difficult... that does not make them a sport... 

There is no rule for what is a sport and what isn't... society really dictates it... Bodybuilding to me is more of an artform than a sport...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> So you're definition of a sport is that it's difficult and takes alot of discipline?



where did I say that?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 28, 2004)

there is a question mark in there... I'm just asking what is it about bodybuilding that makes it a sport?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2004)

It's a sport in the same regard that gymnastics or figure skating is.

I do not see how anyone could say it's not a sport.


----------



## GSXR750 (Mar 28, 2004)

Sport - An activity involving physical exertion and skill that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often undertaken competitively. (www.dictionary.com)
Bodybuilding is just as much a sport as underwater boxing even though the number of participants may vary.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 29, 2004)

I guess... and speaking not from anything close to a competition level body or training regimen... 

Gymnastics requires training and agility to incredible feats of strength, endurance, agility, and coordination... and you are judged by your performance in these areas...

Figure skating requires incredible agility and performing many technical skills in order to score high... I would say the artistic scores in figure skating are very comparable to a bodybuilding competition... however, the technical score is unmatched in comparison...

While I DO feel that power lifting is a sport... because there is a certain skills presented... I don't feel that bodybuilding competitions showcase any skill... obviously skill is needed to a certain degree to train for a competition... but that is not what is judged, it is purely an asthetic contest... 

Are beauty pagents a sport?  Is Miss Universe a professional athlete?  I'm not trying to insult any bodybuilder... I'm just discussing how i feel about it...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2004)

I bet everyone here that has replied saying that bodybuilding is not a sport has never competed.


----------



## Flex (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> Gymnastics requires training and agility to incredible feats of strength, endurance, agility, and coordination... and you are judged by your performance in these areas...



Bodybuilding takes training and agility to complete incredible feats of strength, endurance, agility and coordination......and you are judged by the muscle you have developed in these areas.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 29, 2004)

but you aren't judged by your skill or feats of strength... you are judged on flexing ability and your asthetics...

I'm not saying that BB'ing is easy, I'm not saying that it's easier than playing basketball, or football or baseball... what I am saying is imo it's more beauty pagent than sport...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2004)

To me a beauty pageant is judging someone more on their "natural beauty", bodybuilding requires you to build your body to a certain level that requires extreme training, discipline, dieting, etc. that is why it's a sport, and a beauty pageant is not.


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 29, 2004)

I disagree that it is a sport- unless you compete-  otherwise it's just a lifestyle
The definition includes the outcome of a winner and a loser- only present in competitions-
It depends on what your intentions are too.  If you plan on competing one day- then the sport definition applies b/c it would be like preparing for the event.
Most people know if they do it for sport, or for other reasons- mine are not competitive so personally I am not involved in the sport aspect of it- although others may be


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hanz29 *_
> I disagree that it is a sport- unless you compete-  otherwise it's just a lifestyle



I agree, that is what I said in the begining...


----------



## maniclion (Mar 29, 2004)

It's my religion.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> To me a beauty pageant is judging someone more on their "natural beauty", bodybuilding requires you to build your body to a certain level that requires extreme training, discipline, dieting, etc. that is why it's a sport, and a beauty pageant is not.



ok... well, i guess dog shows are sports too then?  

Just because you compete in something, doesn't make it a sport... you wanna raise the world's largest pig and then tell me you're an athlete or that you participate in sports and I'll laugh my ass off...

I also believe that alot of work goes into a beauty pagent... most of the time they have to develop a talent, which may consume a large part of their time, they have to model bathing suits-meaning they have to be in perfect shape, they also have to speak and hold themself in a certain way... 

I know that it's easy to say because you compete in something it's a sport... but it's not... and I feel that an event that judges PURELY on asthetics is not a sport... 

Just to show I'm not trying to bag... i would just like to say that there are some things that make bodybuilding seem more like a sport...

1.  Injury... an injury is life and death to an athlete and bodybuilder alike... without full fitness levels, a bodybuilder cannot succeed

2.  Training... we've all seen videos, heard the stories, and for some of us, found out first hand how much intensity it takes to develop your body beyond it's natural development... Strict training for every muscle group and the most disected diet plans ever seen...

3.  Peaking... this is sort of a grey area, but you MUST time your peak perfectly, for the day of the contest... I believe this to be extremely difficult and the most successful pros have mastered this... this is one of the areas directly associated with a bodybuilding competition that requires SKILL...


Anyway, not trying to insult anyone, or cause any big bad bodybuilders to show up at my place 
and flip my car upside down... haha...


----------



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2004)

How about we all just agree to disagree?  And, Prince, don't take offense to me saying that bodybuilding is not a sport.  By saying that i'm not saying that it doesn't take discipline, determination w/e, i'm just saying you can't label it a sport.  I have never competed in a bodybuilding show, but that is just more a case of i don't want to go through that hell and i have low self esteem (ie i would probably place last etc)


----------



## Flex (Mar 29, 2004)

you exert yourself physically harder than any other "activity" (meaning running, bball, football or whatever) using strength, endurance and all that other good shit. some people don't think its a sport, i and some others do.
Mayo, not to be a dick, but what's your point?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2004)

Yanick, no offense taken...It's not what you say, it's how you say it. 

the only person that has offended me in this thread is HoldDaMayo, he is a sarcastic little ass wipe.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Yanick, no offense taken...It's not what you say, it's how you say it.



My apologies if i worded my posts in an offensive way, i'm not great at expressing my thoughts with words.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2004)

I just said no offense, meaning you did not offend me.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> you exert yourself physically harder than any other "activity" (meaning running, bball, football or whatever) using strength, endurance and all that other good shit. some people don't think its a sport, i and some others do.
> Mayo, not to be a dick, but what's your point?



Noone belittled bb'ing by saying its not a sport bro, lets not start belittle other sports because they can be just as difficult and intense as bodybuilding.

EDIT: Prince, okie dokie, guess my reading comprehension can use a little polishing too, lol.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Yanick, no offense taken...It's not what you say, it's how you say it.
> 
> the only person that has offended me in this thread is HoldDaMayo, he is a sarcastic little ass wipe.



Well I'm sorry for offending you... I'm just a sucker for taking on the minority side of a discussion...


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 29, 2004)

mayo - do you realize how physically exhausting it is to remain flexed the entire time you're on stage?  it is interesting that when you compete you're doing something entirely different than when you're training...but don't make the mistake of thinking you're just on display.  it's really tiring (unlike pageants)


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> mayo - do you realize how physically exhausting it is to remain flexed the entire time you're on stage?  it is interesting that when you compete you're doing something entirely different than when you're training...but don't make the mistake of thinking you're just on display.  it's really tiring (unlike pageants)



I do not think the people that have responded with "bodybuilding is not a sport" have ever competed.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 29, 2004)

probably not.  i suspect when people think of bodbuilding contests as displaying the physiqe you've created (as if it's an art show) they've never flexed everything for an extended period of time while looking "relaxed" (in a depleted state under hot lights).

it isn't just the prep that's hard - the competition itself is grueling.


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 29, 2004)

I think it's being oversimplified- there is both competitive bodybuilding, and maybe the other should just be called weightlifting-----i consider myself a weightlifter-  always have----Bodybuilding, as a word, I've always believed applies to competitors


----------



## Flex (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Noone belittled bb'ing by saying its not a sport bro, lets not start belittle other sports because they can be just as difficult and intense as bodybuilding.



first of all, many people belittled it by saying its not a sport.

and second of all, NO sport is tougher or more exhausting than bobybuilding (except for maybe marathon running). 
shit, i used to be able to play the entire 90 minutes plus 2 10 minute overtimes in my soccer games, and you are running/sprinting the entire time. Sure, i'd be tired after, but NOWHERE near how exhausted i am after one 1-hour leg workout.


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> nope.
> 
> try strict contest dieting for 3-4 months and then get back to me, until then you're talking out of your arse!



i pretty much followed a strict contest diet for about 2 years, while doing two a days everyday.  until i stepped on a scale one day and was like damn i gotta change this, so i don't think i will be goin on a strict contest diet here anytime soon, i likey all this food i get to now eat


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> i pretty much followed a strict contest diet for about 2 years, while doing two a days everyday.  until i stepped on a scale one day and was like damn i gotta change this, so i don't think i will be goin on a strict contest diet here anytime soon, i likey all this food i get to now eat



a contest diet for 2 years...sorry, bu I find that hard to believe.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 29, 2004)

Who cares what it's classified as. It could be in the same class as needlepoint and knitting or considered a crime, I would still do it.  If the world started believing it was a homosexual act I would still do it, do you know why? Cause  "Fuq what they think"


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 29, 2004)

I obviously came across as insulting to Prince and possibly others... that was not my purpose in this thread... i was just debating... wasn't thinking, but I should have been more sensitive to the topic here... which is obviously important to alot of people on this site... 

Just because I don't believe body building is a sport... doesn't mean I dont' respect all the people that work hard to achieve what they do... 

I don't feel that my opinions deserve such a negative reaction though... i mean honestly... as stated many times, this is just my feelings... this post is a poll... it's asking people's opinions... 

Perhaps some people need to losen up their competition speedos...


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> a contest diet for 2 years...sorry, bu I find that hard to believe.


yeah on the verge of anorexia


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 29, 2004)

A sport as defined by dictionary.com:

-Physical activity that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often engaged in competitively. 
-A particular form of this activity. 
-An activity involving physical exertion and skill that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often undertaken competitively. 
-An active pastime; recreation

Therefore, bodybuilding is a sport by dictionary.com's definition of a sport.


----------



## Flex (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> A sport as defined by dictionary.com:
> 
> -Physical activity that is governed by a set of rules or customs and often engaged in competitively.
> ...



THANK YOU sir 

BTW...funny ass sig  hahahahahahaha


----------



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> first of all, many people belittled it by saying its not a sport.
> 
> and second of all, NO sport is tougher or more exhausting than bobybuilding (except for maybe marathon running).
> shit, i used to be able to play the entire 90 minutes plus 2 10 minute overtimes in my soccer games, and you are running/sprinting the entire time. Sure, i'd be tired after, but NOWHERE near how exhausted i am after one 1-hour leg workout.



Not labeling something as a sport is not belittling it.  Noone said you don't have to work hard, or you don't have need discipline or whatever the hell you are taking offense to.

Second of all, running around and lifting weights are two completely different stimuli.  And third of all, if you ever saw some hardcore soccer practices, you wouldn't think that bodybuilding is so much harder (i'm talking guys puking all over the place, falling down, passing out etc).  Fourth of all, your whole point about bodybuilding being so much more intense is so objective i don't know why i'm even arguing with you.  My friends have awesome genetics and are fairly big although they don't put half as much work into training/dieting as i do.

Lastly, i'm done with this thread.  Everyone on this forum is so closedminded its just scary.  Try saying something that is out of the norm and you get jumped on by, and worst of all your arguments don't even make sense.  The original poster of this thread obviously wanted some opinions otherwise he/she would've just went to dictionary.com and gotten a definition, all of a sudden you can't have an opinion on this forum.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> the only person that has offended me in this thread is HoldDaMayo, he is a sarcastic little ass wipe.


I've always though HDM was a "sarcastic little ass wipe",
but lighten up man.  He was only stating his opinion on the posted question.  Nothing wrong with that ...


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 29, 2004)

thanks... I think...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

Sport.


----------



## Flex (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Second of all, running around and lifting weights are two completely different stimuli.  And third of all, if you ever saw some hardcore soccer practices, you wouldn't think that bodybuilding is so much harder (i'm talking guys puking all over the place, falling down, passing out etc).  Fourth of all, your whole point about bodybuilding being so much more intense is so objective i don't know why i'm even arguing with you.  My friends have awesome genetics and are fairly big although they don't put half as much work into training/dieting as i do.
> 
> Lastly, i'm done with this thread.  Everyone on this forum is so closedminded its just scary.  Try saying something that is out of the norm and you get jumped on by, and worst of all your arguments don't even make sense.  The original poster of this thread obviously wanted some opinions otherwise he/she would've just went to dictionary.com and gotten a definition, all of a sudden you can't have an opinion on this forum.



Well, second of all, all of a sudden you can't compare different sports? baseball not a sports cuz you don't run the whole time like soccer? what's your point?

3rd of all, "hardcore" soccer practices. bro, you complain about objective, how much more objective can you get? 'hardcore"....hahahahah come on man. 

4th of all, IN MY EXPERIENCE BB has been MUCH more intense than any sport i've done.......that was my point. 

Lastly, i'm glad you're done with this thread.  Alls i was doing was offering my opinions in my own personal experience as to why BB was a sports, the SAME exact opinion that the "original poster" of the thread was stating, except in this case i disagreed with the original poster, and you as well. 

You wanna talk about close-minded, look in the mirror bro.


----------



## GSXR750 (Mar 29, 2004)

The dictionary comes in handy some times......
->Sport


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> He was only stating his opinion on the posted question.  Nothing wrong with that ...



as was I giving my opinion of him.


----------



## Art (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm strictly of the opinion that the objective must be useless to
call it a sport.
If you are throwing a ball through a hoop, or between two posts
then that is a sport, but if you are concentrating on self improvement
then that's not a sport 
Art.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2004)

alright, so what is the difference between a sport and a game?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 29, 2004)

I would love to see Body building become an olympic event... it would be such a huge break for the industry, to give bodybuilding some real regulation and credibility...

Again, my opinions never included saying bodybuilders are not amazing human developments, that deserve respect and appreciation... please don't make me out to be some bad guy just because I don't feel it's a "sport".  Obviously, the dictionary has saved the day... so we can all go back to lifting and eating...


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Not labeling something as a sport is not belittling it.  Noone said you don't have to work hard, or you don't have need discipline or whatever the hell you are taking offense to.
> 
> Second of all, running around and lifting weights are two completely different stimuli.  And third of all, if you ever saw some hardcore soccer practices, you wouldn't think that bodybuilding is so much harder (i'm talking guys puking all over the place, falling down, passing out etc).  Fourth of all, your whole point about bodybuilding being so much more intense is so objective i don't know why i'm even arguing with you.  My friends have awesome genetics and are fairly big although they don't put half as much work into training/dieting as i do.
> ...



I agree that not labeling body building a sport isn't belittling it, but I still haven't read a valid reason why it shouldn't be considered a sport.  Also, you have to look at the quote from the person's point of view.  Perhaps the poster equates some sort of positive value to the declaration of an activity as a sport, but you don't.

The level of intensity of an activity has nothing to do with it being labeled a sport.  As well, you certainly must consider weight training to be an intense activity.  Perhaps some people's soccer training is more rigorous than some people's weight training, but the opposite is true as well.  It's all about the individual; in team sports the trainers and coaches play a very important role as well.

First, you must establish what a sport is before you can consider body building as a sport.  My personal, non-dictionary definition of the word sport is very similar to that of the dictionary definition.  A sport is an activity in which you must exhert yourself physically, and competition is part of it.  Therefore, body building is a sport in my eyes because it fits my definition of a sport.



> *Hanz29*I think it's being oversimplified- there is both competitive bodybuilding, and maybe the other should just be called weightlifting-----i consider myself a weightlifter- always have----Bodybuilding, as a word, I've always believed applies to competitors



You can play any other sport for purely recreational purposes.  You can even play against someone for recreational purposes.  You could be playing basketball against a friend and not keeping score or just shooting baskets.  You don't have to actually be competing in any sport to be playing it.



> *HoldDaMayo*I don't feel that bodybuilding competitions showcase any skill...



It requires extra-ordinary muscle control.  How many people you know can flex any muscle in their body at will?  It is a skill that you must aquire (The mind-muscle connection that is so important) through training and education.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> THANK YOU sir
> 
> BTW...funny ass sig  hahahahahahaha



Thanks.  Luckily I can't empathize with those who have felt "the burn."


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CowPimp *_
> It requires extra-ordinary muscle control.  How many people you know can flex any muscle in their body at will?  It is a skill that you must aquire (The mind-muscle connection that is so important) through training and education.



I 100% agree with you on this... But... how do you judge who is "flexing" better than another?  You don't hear people saying, "look how well he flexes his calves"  You hear people say, "wow, look at his calves!"

It's very difficult, even for a trained professional to tell if the muscle is there but not being properly flexed, especially since genetics cause muscles in people to have different shapes

So, while I do agree that it definitely takes work to develop a good routine... How are you able to measure the flexing skill?  Some might even say flexing is more of a style than anything else... 

But again... I'm not saying a monkey could do it.... I'm not saying I could do it... I'm not saying it's easy... I'm not saying it doesn't take work... 

I'm just saying, have you ever heard someone say "wow, he had an off flexing day"  nope... you hear them discuss his conditioning, which is where the real skill comes into bodybuilding...


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Mar 30, 2004)

To me it's a sport.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2004)

As I have said in this thread over and over...

Until you spend 4 months preparing for a show and get your ass up on stage in front of hundreds of people, don't try and judge the difficulty and skill involved in posing or competing. It's quite a different story on stage versus in your bedroom looking in the mirror.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Nov 11, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> I say its a sport even if you don't compete in a sanctioned event. There is still the internal competition, which is what BB is anyways, right. If I play a game fof basketball, but I ma not in a league or anything and I am just playin around on the street, is it not atill a sport? The competition is still there.




True,thats a good way of putting it.
Arnold said something about this,he said it was one of the most truest of sports,or something like that,you have no team mates to help,block for you,no pads nothing to to really assist you except for you,when you get onstage it's you.All you.Something like that,but don't quote me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2004)

Bodybuilding is definitly a sport in my mind.  No doubt.


----------



## sabre81 (Nov 13, 2004)

i voted no, however i would say yes for those who compete.  I wouldnt consider myself involved in a sport if im talking about my 4 days a week at the gym.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 14, 2004)

Holy 8 months ago batman.  Oh well, I don't think I posted in this one, so I will say that I do not feel it is a sport.  Sports are about function, bodybuilding is about form.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 14, 2004)

Definately a Sport!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 17, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Holy 8 months ago batman. Oh well, I don't think I posted in this one, so I will say that I do not feel it is a sport. Sports are about function, bodybuilding is about form.


See.  I never thought I could live without playing a sport five years ago, and as soon as I stopped playing sports I was exactly right.  It's much more than just a hobby, its competitive and its a lifestyle meaning it's _my_ sport.


----------



## perfectbody (Nov 21, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> If you compete, yes, no doubt.
> 
> You prepare and enter one show and then come back here and tell me if it's a sport.
> 
> If you "lift weights" and follow a "bodybuilding lifestyle", then no that is not a sport. To be a sport there has to be some sort of competition.


 
true! very simple answer


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 21, 2004)

to me its a lifestyle, i don't really think of it as a sport as i don't compete, but if i did yes it would definately be a sport, hell its a sport anyway! regardless if your a recreational bodybuilder, amatuer, pro, IFBB.. whatever!

obviously i don't and have no intention of ever competing, its not for me i could not take it that far, i respect the guys that do because it must be extremely difficult to run your life while preparing for a contest (i remember arnie talking about having to block the rest of the world out, like the death of his father and all this, these guys need incredible will, strength and determination like no other athlete)

overall bodybuilding competition is a sport, anyone who disagrees is talking outta their arse or has never competed before

peace


----------

